# Digusted



## Elijah220 (Jun 26, 2021)

There are a few of you on here who seem like really great, caring people who truly wish to help others. Thank you for that! Life can be a tough road to wander alone sometimes, and we should all do our best to lift each other up rather than tear each other down.

However since you are merely a few, I have made the decision to leave this board. The rest of you are bitter people still caught up in the anger and resentment of your spouses betrayal. Judging by other posts I have seen some of you are also homophobic, trans phobic, and think yourselves superior to women. You have zero business being on such an important board where the “advice” you give can literally destroy marriages.

I thought this board would be helpful, and while I have seen a couple of people given decent advice for the most part, I have seen far too many others given horrible advice. I actually have to wonder how many people could have repaired their marriages and gone on to be happy and better for it had they never come to this board and subjected themselves to your bitter advice and messed up thinking.

You tell everyone they need to be honest with themselves, well maybe it is time you do the same. Admit you still hold too much resentment and bitterness to ever be capable of truly giving the helpful advice these desperate people need and remove yourselves from this board. But we all know you won’t do that. Who else would you take your anger out on?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry to see you leaving, but my advice to you would: don't leave. Stay and to take the good advice and ignore the bad advice. You need to learn, ignore or filter the people you don't like. There is also a "block" function.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Bye.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Elijah220 said:


> There are a few of you on here who seem like really great, caring people who truly wish to help others. Thank you for that! Life can be a tough road to wander alone sometimes, and we should all do our best to lift each other up rather than tear each other down.
> 
> However since you are merely a few, I have made the decision to leave this board. The rest of you are bitter people still caught up in the anger and resentment of your spouses betrayal. Judging by other posts I have seen some of you are also homophobic, trans phobic, and think yourselves superior to women. You have zero business being on such an important board where the “advice” you give can literally destroy marriages.
> 
> ...


I think the op will not be back , but the op has a point we are better at seeing the splinter in another's eye than seeing the plank in our own , I have seen this in many debates on here


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Ones beliefs are their beliefs, does not mean they are bitter. Some who are "reconcile at any cost" may think others are bitter because they are hard line to divorce an adulterer. Some people just can not embrace one who gleefully stabbed them in the back with no disregard for them. To me that is like telling a victim or victims parents "The rapist said they were sorry, you need to forgive and forget and continue being friends with them"


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Some of the posters can be very harsh. You do need to wear your armour, sometimes.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

See ya! Don't come back now!


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Divinely Favored said:


> Some people just can not embrace one who gleefully stabbed them in the back with no disregard for them.


I guess, if that makes me "bitter", then so be it.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Don't let the door hit you 
on the ass... you know the saying.


----------



## Goobertron (Aug 14, 2012)

Goodbye OP. You're so much better. You must feel so good about looking down on every one and judging them.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Elijah220 said:


> There are a few of you on here who seem like really great, caring people who truly wish to help others. Thank you for that! Life can be a tough road to wander alone sometimes, and we should all do our best to lift each other up rather than tear each other down.
> 
> However since you are merely a few, I have made the decision to leave this board. The rest of you are bitter people still caught up in the anger and resentment of your spouses betrayal. Judging by other posts I have seen some of you are also homophobic, trans phobic, and think yourselves superior to women. You have zero business being on such an important board where the “advice” you give can literally destroy marriages.
> 
> ...


Sorry you didn't find what you need here, I hope you do elsewhere. 

Don't be too concerned about leaving, TAMers weren't waiting around for your judgments and won't fall apart because of your displeasure.

You should consider what you were coming here for; validation and didn't get it, only or real advice. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

@Elijah220 I noticed most of your responses are just criticizing posts from others. And such a new account to think folks would take you seriously when you aren't offering anything of value with just judgements.


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

The OP makes some relevant points. I agree with some.

There are some who are clearly still hurting and really should not be giving out their advice.

There are phobes of all sorts however you get that everywhere.

The ones I hate are the clairvoyants who seem to be able to know someone's entire life story from a few words.

Sent from my CPH2159 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

This board has a culture. If you spend some time reading it before you start posting, you will get an idea of what that culture is. Whether you choose to jump into the fray is up to you. I guess you failed in your duty to investigate before your started participating. It's unfortunate that the board's culture is not going to dramatically shift to meet your expectations. 

What is true is that some people here have been seriously injured by past relationships. The emotional damage is extreme. They deserve a place to voice their concerns and to try to find peace. It's easy to tell who they are. (Side note: Just a few minutes before reading this post, I thought about sending a DM to a regular poster: "I'm really curious. I have liked and hated more of your posts than any other poster. Some of them are magnificent. Some of the rest are just bitter. Have you shared your story with what got you to the frame of mind you're in?" I didn't send it because a lot of people don't like DMs, and other than that, it's none of my business.)

We do wish you well. Almost all of us here have been seriously hurt. It's no fun.


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

The OP has some valid points.

Seems we also have some childish posters on here too, looking at the responses.

Sorry you are leaving.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

TJW said:


> I guess, if that makes me "bitter", then so be it.


Me 2...


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

TAM isn’t for everyone but not everyone feels the need to announce that they’re leaving when they do. Best of luck elsewhere.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Openminded said:


> TAM isn’t for everyone but not everyone feels the need to announce that they’re leaving when they do. Best of luck elsewhere.


It's similar to virtue signaling.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

So here is my take. When I came to TAM and told my story I was in bad shape. I believed some of what my STBX was telling me. I was hit by 2x4’s left and right. Turns out these “bitter” people were right. I was still being gaslight. Had I not come here I would still be believing lies. This place can be harsh and yes there are bitter people here. There are also a great many kind souls. It’s the combination of them all that keeps me here. I wish you well.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

You’re right OP judgement of others is disgusting! 🤔


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Not sure what Elijah's backstory is. I tried looking, but can't find anything.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

She didn’t have one. She was window shopping with no intention to buy.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

RebuildingMe said:


> She didn’t have one. She was window shopping with no intention to buy.


So we don't know if he/she(said Elijah) is a WS or a BS. I'm imagining a WS here.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

I hope you find what you are looking for, OP. 

Closed. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

